# NOT Maine C00n x Bengal



## cptrayes (25 March 2013)

Following on from my thread a while ago meet Skratch and Snyph.

We got them from a young couple who were being forced to move into rented housing with no pets allowed. They were convinced that they are both girls but Skratch is most definitely a boy!!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--PwWVYSEh8c/UVAoyxpyKRI/AAAAAAAAA_k/jBPnNBrkG3U/s1600/PICT0181.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-g2arKgCObBs/UVApyVKBllI/AAAAAAAAA_4/bzwZB8BtdjY/s1600/PICT0190.JPG


I was so chuffed, they are the right age, the right colours, and brother and sister. Exactly what I most wanted.


----------



## Nicnac (25 March 2013)

Cute. Are you still getting the MC/B cross?


----------



## wiz07 (25 March 2013)

I have a Bengal - THE BEST CAT ever!! so much fun


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2013)

Delightful!


----------



## TrasaM (25 March 2013)

Congrats.. Very very cute. I'm sure they will get up to all sorts of adventures.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 March 2013)

They're lovely.


----------



## cptrayes (25 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Cute. Are you still getting the MC/B cross?
		
Click to expand...

No, she was only going to let me have one and I needed a pair, and I was also warned that both breeds carry a high genetic risk of a heart defect.

This pair will do nicely


----------



## joelb (25 March 2013)

Excellent outcome for you and the little ones  loving the nortie tortie.keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cptrayes (25 March 2013)

joelb said:



			Excellent outcome for you and the little ones  loving the nortie tortie.keep the pictures coming.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't those four little socks just gorgeous??? The boy is going to be extremely handsome when he is full grown.


----------



## joelb (25 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Aren't those four little socks just gorgeous???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely..and the pink nose very kissable


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 March 2013)

Gorgeous esp the Torti with those white socks. V pretty colouring


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 March 2013)

Lovely babies!

I hope they have a long and healthy life with you.

I also hope that one day soon, more Bengal and Maine C00N owners take advantage of the genetic testing offered and only breed from cats given the all clear.

Have fun with your new babies.


----------



## giddyupalfie (26 March 2013)

The tabby looks pure evil lol love it!


----------



## cptrayes (27 March 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			The tabby looks pure evil lol love it!
		
Click to expand...

Sheep in wolf's clothing!!  He's the quieter one of the two,  and a real cuddle bunny.  My half Bengal, who hates sharing his house and went doolally last time we  brought in a kitten in, is coping much better with a pair,who play with each other and not him.  That's why I was set on having two, and it has worked brilliantly. 

We have a wire grid set up so that he has most of the house undisturbed, but he can choose to be in with them if he wants.  After 11 days he is beginning to sit on my lap and watch them, which is huge progress.

The last kitten we had was completely irrepressible and had no sense of self preservation even when she was two years old. We've had three cats here for 22 years and she's the only one we've ever had killed on the road, never mind in broad daylight on a road that gets ten cars an hour an a busy day


----------

